# Introduction



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Welcome to the horse forum!


----------



## DarqSnow (Jan 18, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Welcome to the horse forum!
> 
> Have a good one!


Thank you!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi nice to meet you 
Welcome to the forum


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Welcome, enjoy reading all the interesting things!


----------



## DarqSnow (Jan 18, 2012)

Thank y'all!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi, I just found this forum. I'm a first time horse owner at 59. Christmas before last, Journey, my Appy/Quarter mare, came into each other's lives. I'm living my lifelong dream of horses. It's good to meet you all. Looking around, and liking what I see! God bless!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Darq Snow & Eagle Child!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum to both of you!!!


----------



## Eagle Child (Jan 19, 2012)

Oops. Sorry for invading your thread, DarqSnow. Like I said, I'm new here. *bows out blushingly*


----------

